# dell dimension 4700



## hellpkz (Jun 29, 2009)

hello everyone, i have a problem with my computer. my aunt re-added windows xp, and now i am missing my sound. i have downloaded sound driver from dells website 3times now and still doesnt work. i need help . here is a picture of drivers i am missing:











thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Have you run Windows Update? . . it will often find wayward sound drivers


----------



## hellpkz (Jun 29, 2009)

when i click windows update, it doesnt open.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

When you say


> my aunt re-added windows xp


, what exactly does that mean?

Did she reinstall XP?


----------



## hellpkz (Jun 29, 2009)

yes she did.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Did she install the chipser driver first, then the others? Have you run windows update?


----------



## hellpkz (Jun 29, 2009)

all she did was reinstall windows xp, using the cd, then gave me back the computer. i reinstalled most of this drivers using dells website. but the sound never worked again.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Have you run Windows Update ??. .


----------



## hellpkz (Jun 29, 2009)

yes i have, only 7 updates out of the 37 were successful, others failed


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I would reinstall . . this time, install the drivers in the order reccomended.

You can get a reinstallation guide specific to your Dell here
http://support.dell.com/support/top...install/en/index?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&~ck=mn

then go to the Dell support site, enter your Service Tag Number and download the drivers. Be sure to use IE and do not use the Dell Download Manager!

Just download the driver file, save it to the desktop and double click to install

On the list of drivers, click on the driver file:










Then the download button here:










See this for the order they should be installed: 

http://support.dell.com/support/top...62A8739E0401E0A55174744&doclang=en&l=en&s=dhs

OPnce you have the drivers installed, install the windows updates


----------



## hellpkz (Jun 29, 2009)

this isnt an option for me, the cd isnt mine. it belongs to my uncles company and they took back the cd. is there any other way to fix my sound?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Does it have another sound card installed besides the onboard audio?

Try this one:

http://download.cnet.com/Audio-Anal...io-Driver-Version-A01/3000-2110_4-168812.html


----------



## hellpkz (Jun 29, 2009)

im not sure if it has another sound card. im trying the link you jsut gave me, ill let you know if it works.


----------



## hellpkz (Jun 29, 2009)

edit: it said hda auto bus driver is required and closed.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do this for all the yellow marks in device manager.


To open "Device Manager", right click on "My Computer" (Computer in Vista/Win7) select Properties, On the Hardware tab Select Device Manager, if you see any yellow question marks, right click on the device and select properties, on the Details tab select Hardware IDs copy the PCI/VEN and DEV numbers and post them on your next post.


----------



## hellpkz (Jun 29, 2009)

alright here they go:

multimedia audio control:
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266E&SUBSYS_01811028&REV_03
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266E&SUBSYS_01811028
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266E&CC_040100
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_266E&CC_0401

pci modem:
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1080&SUBSYS_10001028&REV_04
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1080&SUBSYS_10001028
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1080&CC_070300
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1080&CC_0703

unknown device:
SW\{4245ff73-1db4-11d2-86e4-98ae20524153}

unknown device:
SW\{6c1b9f60-c0a9-11d0-96d8-00aa0051e51d}

microsoft kernel dls synthesizer:
SW\{8c07dd50-7a8d-11d2-8f8c-00c04fbf8fef}

microsoft kernal drm audo descrambler:
SW\{eec12db6-ad9c-4168-8658-b03daef417fe}

microsoft kernal wave audo mixer:
SW\{b7eafdc0-a680-11d0-96d8-00aa0051e51d}


those are all the yellow marks


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Give this one a try for a Via sound driver in a intel board > http://www.softwarepatch.com/utilities/viaac97-security-dl.html

It should D/L a Zip file when you reach the page, you do not have to push any Down/Load button.


----------



## hellpkz (Jun 29, 2009)

edit: nvm i see the setup.exe


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

This is the Intel Modem driver> http://support.dell.com/support/dow...dateid=-1&formatid=-1&source=-1&fileid=178142


----------



## hellpkz (Jun 29, 2009)

i sill have no sound. these are the yellow marks :


----------



## hellpkz (Jun 29, 2009)

edit: downloading modem drivers
edit2: pci modem is gone from the yellow marks, but modem audio device appeared.

modem audio device:

MODEMWAVE\RockwellADPCMVoiceModemWave

if you need that
edit 3: modem audio device left.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Lets try this Intel package, somethings going on here> http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&ProdId=1787&DwnldID=18494&lang=eng


What was the reason you had to reload windows?


----------



## hellpkz (Jun 29, 2009)

the computer wouldn't start up, it would keep restarting, so my aunt reinstalled xp on it, no drivers just xp. then i had to download the drivers. modem audio device isnt yellow marked anymore btw.


----------



## hellpkz (Jun 29, 2009)

i still have no sound :s


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have a look in the back, are the speakers plugged in where the keyboard and mouse hook up, or further down where the expansion card slots are?


----------



## hellpkz (Jun 29, 2009)

its connected right above the usbs, my mouse and keyboard are connected via usb.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is there a place to connect them down where the expansion slots are?
I ask because a lot of your model did come with sound cards installed.


----------



## hellpkz (Jun 29, 2009)

i only see one spot for the speakers.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Go back into device manager and right click on the vinyl AC 07 codec driver error is it a Code 10 error or another error?


----------



## hellpkz (Jun 29, 2009)

code 39 ands its ac 97 not 07.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

0 is next to 9 big finger hit wrong key

This the MS take on code 39, give it a shot 



> Code 39
> Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)
> Cause
> 
> ...


If that fails uninstall and try this ADI driver from Dell> http://support.dell.com/support/dow...dateid=-1&formatid=-1&source=-1&fileid=122481

Are you positive on the Dell model number?
Do you know the Dell Service tag number?


----------



## hellpkz (Jun 29, 2009)

yes thats correct model number, service tag = _Removed_. ill try that right now


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That should have the ADI sound not the Via Vinyl AC 97 sound.


----------



## hellpkz (Jun 29, 2009)

it has a yellow mark on it, again


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Check the error is it the same?

If so uninstall and try the Dell ADI sound driver now that you've redone the chipset.


----------



## hellpkz (Jun 29, 2009)

still getting yellow marks after doing all of it.


----------



## hellpkz (Jun 29, 2009)

also im not sure if this has anything to do with it, but when i start my computer up it says:
"driver 2 not found: parallel ata pata 0"


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's probably drive 2 referring to a hard drive or CD/DVD drive, do you have 2 hard drives installed?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Give this driver a shot> http://download.cnet.com/VIA-Vinyl-AC-97-Codec-Combo-Driver/3000-2120_4-10163027.html


----------



## hellpkz (Jun 29, 2009)

no, i only have one hard drive installed.


----------



## hellpkz (Jun 29, 2009)

still has the yellow marks. should i just give up for sound?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you had this PC since new?
I wondering if someone swapped motherboards, run Everest lets see what it reports as the MB model> http://www.softpedia.com/progDownload/Everest-Home-Edition-Download-16369.html


----------



## hellpkz (Jun 29, 2009)

yes ive had pc since new. ive never used everest b4 so sorry if this is wrong info


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

That's the Dell board alright Everest reports the ADI Audio controller.


> AC'97 Audio Controller:
> Audio Controller Type Intel 82801FB(M) ICH6
> Codec Name Analog Devices *AD1980*
> Codec ID 41445370h
> S/PDIF Output Not Supported


I have 1 more to try> http://drivers.softpedia.com/downloadTag/SoundMax+AD1980+Driver


----------



## hellpkz (Jun 29, 2009)

says driver not found when im doing setup


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is there a .inf file in the D/L package?


----------



## hellpkz (Jun 29, 2009)

um i see an .inx


----------



## hellpkz (Jun 29, 2009)

edit: im not sure. when i search for *.inf it shows 2 files.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

No it has the setup.exe only, uninstall the Vinyl driver if you have not already and any other sound driver in device manager, then try running the setup program.


----------



## hellpkz (Jun 29, 2009)

i have, i removed all sound drivers before i did the setup. is there a way you can try fixing it? using teamviewer or something. i really need this problem fixed.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Right click on My Computer and select properties from the list, on the Basic info page what service pack is listed SP1, SP2, or SP3?


----------



## hellpkz (Jun 29, 2009)

service pack 2, also i just used system restore, and now only have 2 yellow marks. soundmax intergrated digital audo and pci modem.

soundmax has an error code 39 and pci modem has an error code 28.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Run windows update and get the latest updates including SP3.


----------



## hellpkz (Jun 29, 2009)

alright ill try


----------



## hellpkz (Jun 29, 2009)

only 1 update succeeded. windows explorer lol. any other suggestions. i really need this audio driver fixed, without it fixed i cant play san andreas multiplayer


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Why did the updates fail?
I'm starting to think like Simpswr did that this installation was doomed from the start.


----------



## hellpkz (Jun 29, 2009)

it didnt ever a reason, just said failed


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try installing .net 2.0 first > http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...cb-4362-4b0d-8edd-aab15c5e04f5&displaylang=en

Then 3.5> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...fd-ae52-4e35-b531-508d977d32a6&displaylang=en


----------



## hellpkz (Jun 29, 2009)

alright, its almost done installing


----------



## hellpkz (Jun 29, 2009)

its done installing, now what?


----------



## hitech (Oct 17, 2007)

Try updating the driver manually. Go to device manager/update driver/bypass windows search/specific search/browse/c:/dell/drivers/soundmax dell number/w2k_xp.


----------



## hellpkz (Jun 29, 2009)

alright do i do that after downloading the soundmax?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Haven't you already D/L'd the Dell driver if so that location hitech gave you should be where it is.


----------



## hellpkz (Jun 29, 2009)

i dont see bypass windows search


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

In Device manager right click on the audio, select properties, on the driver tab, select update driver, on the second screen on the wizard pick the second button down should say "Pick driver form a list (Advanced)" on the next screen is where you can enter the location.


----------



## hellpkz (Jun 29, 2009)

says it cant find a better match for your hardware then the software you currently installed


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Uninstall the current driver and try it again.


----------



## hellpkz (Jun 29, 2009)

didnt work. guys its been 3 days and i havent gotten much further :S. is there anything else i can try or ask for help from?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

simpswr said:


> I would reinstall . . this time, install the drivers in the order reccomended.
> 
> You can get a reinstallation guide specific to your Dell here
> http://support.dell.com/support/top...install/en/index?c=us&cs=19&l=en&s=dhs&~ck=mn
> ...


You can request a replacement installation cd here:


----------



## hellpkz (Jun 29, 2009)

alright, i did that, one question tho since im a lil confused. why is i have no sound if it says no problems anymore in sound drivers:









but in sound part in control panel it says


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The sound is going to be one of the other unknown devices at the moment,


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Now try the updates again.

If Updates are failing, especially SP3, then you have a Windows issue. You can spend hours installing, uninstalling, installing...trying to do everything manually, and not solve anything. You mentioned on the first page of this post, that most of the Windows updates failed. This would indicate there is an issue with the Windows installation. And most likely, the sound problem isn't the only issue, it's just the most obvious.


----------



## hellpkz (Jun 29, 2009)

alright thanks, i did the dell thing and i got an email saying...

"I have set up a dispatch for the Windows CD and a few other CDs for your Computer.

You should receive it within next 3 to 5 business days, depending upon the availability of the part in stock." 

so hopefully ill get the cds and fix this computer, thanks guys for all your time even thought it didnt work :S


----------

